# Yay!



## Melvil (31 May 2016)

Got my new B today - I'm a happy guy.


----------



## Lonestar (31 May 2016)

I've got one also(2yrs almost).Don't tell I'm cheating on it but.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2016)

Very pretty. I like the contrast colours cream and gold.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Very pretty. I like the contrast colours cream and gold.



Looks black and white to me, but I see most things that way.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2016)

Oooo Two tone!
Nice :-)


----------



## Melvil (31 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oooo Two tone!
> Nice :-)



Yup


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks black and white to me, but I see most things that way.


Theres a gold chain and gold wheel rims ?


----------



## Melvil (31 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Very pretty. I like the contrast colours cream and gold.


Do you mean the logo on the main tube?


----------



## Melvil (31 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Theres a gold chain and gold wheel rims ?


Ah yes that makes sense


----------



## GM (31 May 2016)

Likey likey, enjoy!


----------



## Pale Rider (31 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Theres a gold chain and gold wheel rims ?



It certainly looks well, and the front ring doesn't look too much of a dinner plate.

A Brompton with a sensible first gear?

Surely not.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Jun 2016)

Looks brilliant, I definitely have to clean mine........


----------



## Melvil (2 Jun 2016)

On another note Brompton people, my seatpost is slipping down quite a lot - I have read some threads on here which make me think it might be a common problem but will inserting the saddle height shim solve it?


----------



## Brommyboy (3 Jun 2016)

Melvil, the main cause for slippage is an oily surface: degrease the seat post. If that fails, degrease the sleeve (remove the post after taking the saddle off). The clamp bolt can also be tightened a bit but take care as over tightening could distort the seat post. Do that just one flat, or less, at a time. You should not have to force the lever to close it.


----------



## Melvil (3 Jun 2016)

Brommyboy said:


> Melvil, the main cause for slippage is an oily surface: degrease the seat post. If that fails, degrease the sleeve (remove the post after taking the saddle off). The clamp bolt can also be tightened a bit but take care as over tightening could distort the seat post. Do that just one flat, or less, at a time. You should not have to force the lever to close it.



Thanks will give this a go


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2016)

How's it going @Melvil ?


----------



## 12boy (3 Jun 2016)

Not the most classy solution but QR seat post collars can be clamped to the seat post and will prevent it sliding down but can be slid up the post when folding. Weird that every other bike I've encountered requires a greased post not to slip but Bromptons are the other way. You definitely need to clean any oil or grease from the post, the sleeve and the inside of the seat post tube before resorting to that tactic.


----------



## Melvil (3 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> How's it going @Melvil ?



Hey FF. Going well - I haven't had the chance to de-grease my tube and avoid slippage (hmm that sounds quite dodgy) but have ridden my B a fair bit anyway. Broke 30mph with her last night and it really wasn't that wobbly at all, so surprising. Can't believe the acceleration from a standing start, very nippy - as I've gone for the smaller chainring I spin out at pretty slow speeds but that is just fine and dandy for me. A lovely shop (Biketrax) has GP2s in stock so will swap my grips in the next few weeks. All in all, a very happy punter!


----------



## Melvil (3 Jun 2016)

12boy said:


> Not the most classy solution but QR seat post collars can be clamped to the seat post and will prevent it sliding down but can be slid up the post when folding. Weird that every other bike I've encountered requires a greased post not to slip but Bromptons are the other way. You definitely need to clean any oil or grease from the post, the sleeve and the inside of the seat post tube before resorting to that tactic.



Fair play!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2016)

Melvil said:


> Hey FF. Going well - I haven't had the chance to de-grease my tube and avoid slippage (hmm that sounds quite dodgy) but have ridden my B a fair bit anyway. Broke 30mph with her last night and it really wasn't that wobbly at all, so surprising. Can't believe the acceleration from a standing start, very nippy - as I've gone for the smaller chainring I spin out at pretty slow speeds but that is just fine and dandy for me. A lovely shop (Biketrax) has GP2s in stock so will swap my grips in the next few weeks. All in all, a very happy punter!


Good stuff! They're very addictive. I also have the lowered gearing but find most of the time it's OK. Enjoy!


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jun 2016)

Carbon assembly paste is a good solution for a slipping seat post, it grips and lubes at the same time.

Possibly not such a bright idea for a Brompton because moving the saddle up and down for the fold will inevitably lead to a smear of paste depositing itself on the length of the seat post.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jun 2016)

Brommyboy said:


> Melvil, the main cause for slippage is an oily surface: degrease the seat post. If that fails, degrease the sleeve (remove the post after taking the saddle off). The clamp bolt can also be tightened a bit but take care as over tightening could distort the seat post. Do that just one flat, or less, at a time. You should not have to force the lever to close it.


Nonsense, the main reason for seat post slippage on a new bike is a slack QR. Either nip it up or if that worries you, let the supplier sort it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Jun 2016)

nice colour scheme. I'd forgotten what a properly shiny clean one looks like.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2016)

4 weeks to go until i get mine


----------



## Melvil (4 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> 4 weeks to go until i get mine



Not long! Worth the wait


----------



## Melvil (4 Jun 2016)

Also my new hat blew off my head when cycling in Bruntsfield (Edinburgh) this lunchtine. Busy road behind me so I had to wait before turning back but when I did I spied a guy going across the road to pick it up. He ran towards me and gave me my hat saying 'fellow Brompton rider' before shooting off. Very nice guy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

Melvil said:


> Also my new hat blew off my head when cycling in Bruntsfield (Edinburgh) this lunchtine. Busy road behind me so I had to wait before turning back but when I did I spied a guy going across the road to pick it up. He ran towards me and gave me my hat saying 'fellow Brompton rider' before shooting off. Very nice guy.


That happened to me in that London and some daffodil in a Jag took a deliberate course to run over my best cycling trilby .... Bars tard ....


----------



## Melvil (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> That happened to me in that London and some daffodil in a Jag took a deliberate course to run over my best cycling trilby .... Bars tard ....


 
Boo!


----------



## Melvil (4 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Great looking bike
> 
> Many congratulations



Cheers!


----------



## Kell (6 Jun 2016)

Nice looking machine.

WRT your slipping seatpost, it didn't matter how much I tightened mine when it was new, it kept slipping down.

I resorted to a light sandpapering of the bottom of the seat tube to give it a rough surface and therefore, something to grip.

I know it's hard to start attacking your pride and joy immediately after you've bought it, but this worked for me.


----------



## Melvil (6 Jun 2016)

Kell said:


> Nice looking machine.
> 
> WRT your slipping seatpost, it didn't matter how much I tightened mine when it was new, it kept slipping down.
> 
> ...



Hmm.. thank you -.sounds like something that will work but what is the seatpost made from? Is it alu?


----------



## Kell (6 Jun 2016)

Steel.


----------



## Melvil (6 Jun 2016)

Kell said:


> Steel.



Ah. Cool. I presume that only a light sandpapering doesn't make it more susceptible to rust?


----------



## Kell (7 Jun 2016)

It was simply to roughen the surface slightly. 

Mine has gone through this winter being used every day and show no signs of rust. 

However. I'm not an expert on these things and don't want to say that will never happen. 

My rationale was that it was all 'too shiny' to get any purchase.


----------



## Melvil (18 Jun 2016)

Just to say, some weeks into B ownership now and glad to report that the more I ride it, the more I like it - which was exactly the opposite experience I had with my Dahon. Happy days.


----------



## Melvil (18 Jun 2016)

PS - you got yours yet, Hill Wimp?


----------



## bikegang (18 Jun 2016)

Melvil said:


> Got my new B today - I'm a happy guy.



Congrats, nice colour scheme, I got one in white too, but not the black edition.


----------



## Melvil (18 Jun 2016)

bikegang said:


> Congrats, nice colour scheme, I got one in white too, but not the black edition.



Nice one - you look like quite a tall person!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2016)

Melvil said:


> PS - you got yours yet, Hill Wimp?


Still waiting 
3 weeks to go i think unless they are early.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2016)

bikegang said:


> Congrats, nice colour scheme, I got one in white too, but not the black edition.


Nice bag on the front. Is that a Brompton issue one ?


----------



## bikegang (18 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice bag on the front. Is that a Brompton issue one ?


No, that is aftermarket basket by Valerias


----------

